# need help with acetate strip! :(



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

hi all! 

im wondering is there any substitute foracetate strip?? because i cant seem to find any shops selling acetate strips back where i live ( Malaysia ). Does anyone know a substitute for it? OR even better, is anyone here living in malaysia and knows a place which sells it  hopefully around PJ !

cheers and thanks !


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Try any sheet of flexible plastic, it does not need to be clear. One suggestion would be a book report cover from a office supply store.


----------



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks!! hmm..judging from that..is it ok if u use the plastic cover which is used on the binded papers? like those scarp book cover kinds? the clear plastic cover?


----------

